# Spur 6/24-25



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't post a whole lot but figured I would share this one! We headed out for the spur Monday arriving at our sword spot around midnight. I got set up for the drift and down the lines go. Water was blue/green and as we drifted north became very green within a few miles. I stopped the first line, set the drag, and had it down for about 10 seconds when the rod tip bumps. The reel starts screaming and fish on...for a out 20 seconds and he came off. Around 20 minutes later the other line had a good bite but no hookup. Nothing else for the rest of the night. At dawn we start trolling and glassing. We trolled ssw towards the canyon and ran into beautiful cobalt water a few miles south of the spur with big grass mats in a well formed weed line for miles. I switched my spread up and started to work the line. Not making it to far down we hook one small mahi and ease up to a huge grass mat, 100/200 yards. I look down and a huge school of big mahi cruise by the boat. I stopped and started chunking them up. We did the usual hook one and leave it in the water but quickly became obvious that the fish weren't going anywhere. Put a good bit of nice size bulls and cows (around 30 lbs) in the boat when we decided to have some fun. On go the fins and out come the guns. I hopped in and swam around checking the mat (a lot going on under those things in blue water) before easing back closer to the boat. What soon followed was the coolest thing I've done in a long time. The guys on board began to chunk around us (my buddy filming, yes everything on camera) and the huge school of mahi swarmed us electrified with color eating what was being thrown in. At one point we were getting hit with tails and pushing them away with the gun. We shot 4 decent fish before deciding to quit. By the way, if a lot of what you see are chicken dolphin get in the water and look behind them deeper. There were 50lb+ bulls cruising deep. I managed to hook up to one monster after swimming. He threw the hook, chased the bait and ate it again then threw it again. lol Heart breaking but an awesome show. Put the lines back out to leave hungry fish and headed home. No takers by the time we got to the elbow (horribly dirty water there) so pulled them in and steamed up. The total for the trip was 10 mahi and a few nice snapper. Not the biggest load of fish but when I post the video (around 14 hrs of video to go through) you'll see how we could have sank the boat with mahi. Pictures and video soon to come!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Sounds awesome. Can't wait to see some video.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like a magnificent day. I need a spear gun.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Dying to see this video. Sounds like a awesome experience.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome i am pumped for some video


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's sounds like a blast. Nice!


----------

